# Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch



## Lucy79 (28. Juni 2013)

Hallöle...

Habe mir gedacht, ich mach mal ein Tagebuch über die Entwicklung meiner Koi, da kann man später dann sehen, wie mans vielleicht ( nicht) machen sollte... ;-)     gelaicht wurde vor 5 Tagen, mittlerweile siehts SO aus.......  die Laichbürsten hängen in einen 260 Liter Aquarium, zur Zeit läuft ein Heizer, um das Wasser auf 20 Grad zu halten und ein Luftheber- Filter.....


----------



## Zacky (28. Juni 2013)

*tolle Idee*

Das ist ja mal eine richtig gute Idee.  Ich bin gespannt und bleibe dran.


----------



## Lucy79 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Al Futter- Vorrat hab ich Novo Tom Aufzuchtfutter( Pulver) mit Artemia, Cyclops, Artemia und Daphnien als Frostfutter, Koiperlen 2mm für später


----------



## dragsterrobby (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Moin,
das ja mal ne geile Idee, einfach super und man kann mal sehen, wie sich die kleinen süßen entwickeln und wachsen.
Weiter so


----------



## MaFF (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo. Ich finde es auch Super. Kann ich gleich mal schauen wie ich es machen muss. Habe heute die vollen Bürsten aus den Teich genommen und in ein extra Becken gemacht. Mein erster Nachwuchs im Teich. 

Gruß


----------



## Moonlight (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Na hauptsache ihr kriegt es gebacken die auch zu selektieren . .außer ihr wollt handeln 

Ich will, nein ich muss, das nächste woche machen. Ist nicht einfach kleine koi so mir nichts dir nichts zu töten 
Ist nicht mein ding,das weiß ich jetzt schon.

Ich glaube ich werd das in zukunft auch nicht mehr machen den laich zu separieren. Man baut zu jedem einzelnen ne beziehung auf . . .grausig . . .


Mandy


----------



## Doc (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Und ein wenig wachsen lassen und verschenken?


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

also ich hab ja schon selektieren müssen bei den Orfen ( ?)   ich denke, wenn welche krank sind oder krüppelig haben die eh kein gutes Leben....    so sind fast 90% der Orfen ins Jenseits gewandert....  weil diese nach 6 Wochen immer noch Larvenstadium hatten...  diejenigen, die wirklich ,,Fische " geworden sind schwimmen munter herum.......   das ,,humanste" ist sicherlich ne Überdosis Narkose, ich nehm Ketamin, Nelkenöl geht wohl auch


----------



## Moonlight (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Hey markus,

Verschenken würde ich sie gerne,nur an wen? 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Hallo Susanne,
das mit dem Tagebuch ist eine tolle Idee. 
Habe ich vor 2 Jahren auch gemacht und schau es mir immer gerne wieder an.

Was du aktuell fütterst ist schon sehr gut. Für später würde ich auf spezielles Aufzuchtfutter setzen.
Das enthält mehr Proteine, die sie für das Wachstum gut brauchen können.

Lebendfutter macht den kleinen noch mehr Spaß, da dann auch der natürliche Jagtinstinkt gefragt ist.


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

@ Jörg

Hast Du evtl. ne Link wos gutes Aufzuchtfutter gibt? ich muss das eh bestellen, hier im Eck gibts ja nix zu kaufen


----------



## Zacky (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

 äähmm, Susanne...

Jörg hat doch das Futter verlinkt...das blaue Wort "Aufzuchtfutter" ist mit dem Link unterlegt...


----------



## Lucy79 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

oh, sorry.. bin manchmal etwas ,,blond" ;-)  

Happy Schlüpftag!  Sind aber schon schwer unterwegs


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

schieb mal für ,,doh" ;-)


----------



## Michael H (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Ich hät da mal eine Frage : Wieviel Überleben den da überhaupt , und vorallem was machste mit den ganzen Koi ...?. Wenn da nur 20 davon durchkommen  biste doch leicht Überbevölkert.


----------



## Lucy79 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Hallo Michael

wieviele da durchkommen kann ich so gar nicht sagen, aber da werden einige die erste Zeit eh nicht überstehen und  einige werde ich selektieren müssen wegen Verkrüppelungen etc....   wir werden und einige für unsren teich ziehen und den Rest gebe ich für Futtergeld ab, habe hier im Eck auch nen Zoohändler, der mir welche abnimmt


----------



## doh (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Hi Susanne,
na da bin ich ja mal gespannt 
Bzw. jetzt weiß ich auch warum beide so verfressen sind, es sind Weibchen  *duckundweg


----------



## Lucy79 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

@ Doh

aha.. soso...   *g*


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

so, heute ist die Lieferung vom Koi- Discount gekommen, ein Futter Set zur Aufzucht... gut soweit, meine andre Dose ging zur Neige......  bisher sind alle Fischies fit uns fidel, soweit man das bei dieser Größe sagen kann.. bin schon gerade am Bau der Hälterung wenn sie größer sind.........  wenn ichs fertig hab mach ich ein Foto, das Teil kann ich dann wunderbar in den Teich hängen... und muss keine Angst haben dass die Orfen sich nen Snack genehmigen


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

hab mein ,,Teich- Behältnis" fertig...   hat die Maße : 95cm lang, 75cm breit und ca. 80cm tief.....  Maschenweite 5mm, zur Zeit schwimmen da gerade Goldis drin für andreas w.... wenn die Koi größer sind ziehen sie dahin um

und zu sehen ist das 260 Liter Aquarium mit Luftheber ( Heizung ist nun draussen) , in dem die frisch geschlüpften Koi schwimmen... allerdings hab ich das nun nur noch halb voll, so hab ich nen besseren Überblick... wenn die Fischies größer werden füll ich wieder auf


----------



## Lucy79 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

..und zwei Fotos der Fischies von gestern abend


----------



## Joerg (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Hallo Susanne,
das Netz und das AQ schaut toll aus. 

Ich hatte die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein großer Haufen Fadenalgen eine gute Nahrungsquelle ist und ein gutes Versteck für die kleineren bietet.

Die Koi schauen mittlerweile schon recht kräftig aus. Bereite schon mal ein paar Behältnisse mit Wasserflöhen vor.
Es ist für die kleinen schon ein Unterschied, ob sie das fressen was am Boden liegt oder ihrem natürlichen Trieb nachgehen und nach Beute jagen müssen.
Wenn du dich dann vor das Becken setzt, ist es eine Freude den unterschiedlichen Charakteren bei der Nahrungsaufnahme zuzusehen.
Ich hatte schon etwas Angst als einige sich sehr große Mückenlarfen angetan haben an denen sie große Mühe hatten.
Am Ende waren es genau diese "Futter verrückten", die am zahmsten wurden, da sie alles für eine Extra Portion getan haben.


----------



## Lucy79 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Hallo Joerg,

Danke für die Tipps,   Wasserflöhe wuseln eh schon ein paar im Aquarium rum, werd mir aber noch nen Zuchtansatz kaufen. gefrorene hab ich notfalls ja da, Cyclops auch, die sind ja noch kleiner.. um hier an Lebendfutter zu kommen muss ich 45km ein Weg fahren...  und mit Pech ist dann keins mehr da..   ist hier echt blöd, deshalb hab ich immer Frostfutter als Vorrat...    Mückenlarven sind auch ein paar unterwegs...die sind aber noch zu groß... Fadenalgen hatte ich die Befürchtung dass sie sich drin verheddern.. aber ich pack mal was rein, habe nicht so arg viel davon, nur am Ende des Bachlaufs.. sollte aber erstmal reichen


----------



## Joerg (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Hallo Susanne,

falls schon Wasserflöhe rumwuseln, ist eine Regentonne oder... gut dafür geeignet weitere zu ziehen.
Ich habe damals auch so weite Wege zurücklegen müssen, damit ich an passendes Futter gekommen bin.
Die kleinen haben es mir mit Fresslust und Wachstum gedankt. 

Zwischen den Fadenalgen gibt es so viele Kleinstlebewesen und du musst keine Angst haben, dass die sich darin verheddern. Sie suchen instinktiv nach einem Platz wo sie sich verstecken können und wo Nahrung drin ist.


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

..Hab mal ein paar Fadenalgen gesucht,   allerdings musste ich da __ Käfer rausholen, die waren mir nicht geheuer....  weiß ja nicht obs Fischfressende sind ;-)    mannomann, das sind Massen an Fischen, habe zwar gelegentlich ein paar Todesfälle, aber das sind so wenige, dass ich ,,befürchte", mein Teichnetz ist später zu klein ;-)


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Hallöle....  

Bisher alles gut, Fischies wachsen langsam aber stetig... allerdings hab ich nun ne grüne Suppe und hab etwas Angst, dass der Luftheber als Sauerstoffquelle nicht ausreicht... werde morgen mal gucken ob ich ne etwas stärkere Membranpumpe krieg, meine ist etwas schwach auf der Brust


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Fotos gibts natürlich auch


----------



## Lucy79 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

*hrmm*  Mutti ist ungeduldig....  zwar ähneln sie mittlerweile mehr Fischen als Stechmückenlarven, es sind auch schon Unterschiede in der Farbe erkennbar ( hell und dunkel)  aber sonst tut sich noch nix....    manno.. ich will endlich größere Fischies....  dass würde mir den Wasserwechsel etc auch deutlich erleichtern


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Bleib entspannt.
Meine wachsen auch echt langsam. Hab zwar einen Gelben der so knapp 5cm hat, aber der Rest ist auch noch etwas lütt 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Ich hoffe, das gibt überhaupt was...    war wohl das erste Mal dass der Koi gelaicht hat...  ich hoffe, dass das nicht alles Krüppelchen sind :-(   naja.. warten wirs ab  

wie alt sind Deine heute?


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Oooch . . .wann hatten meine gelaicht 
Mitte bis ende juni?
Ich weiß es nicht mehr genau 

Ich denke das schlechte wachstum liegt an den bescheidenen wassertemperaturen dieses jahr.

Tags hoch,nachts wieder runter.
Bin über 22grad noch nicht drüberraus gekommen.

Kann mich noch an einen sommer erinnern wo ich jeden tag die temperatur mit tww unter 30grad halten mußte.

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Hallo zusammen...  

ein kurzer Fisch- Bericht.... gewachsen sind se.....  allerdings irgendwie och immer recht farblos....  hmm.. es sind zwar hellere und auch weiße dabei, aber so richtig ,,koibunt" ist da garnix......  ich hoffe inständig, dass es wirklich Koi sind und nix anderes, sonst geb ich auf... Goldis und Orfen brauch ich keine......  Schleien auch nicht...


----------



## Moonlight (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Hey susanne,

Zeig doch maj paar bildchen.
Was könnten koitechnische elterntiere sein?
Wie groß sind denn deine?

Vielleicht von den 'nichtkoi' trennen? Nur so als idee.

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

bilder sind gerade nicht so gut, sorry, hab aber fest gestellt, dass ein paar nun rote fleckchen kriegen...  die Elterntiere müssten Jerry sein, ein silbgergrauer Koi mit gelbem Kopf und ein weißer mit schwarzen Flecken...  

koi von nicht- Koi trennen?  wie? wo? welche meinst Du?

Größe ist ca. 2-3 cm....  die sind 3 Wochen jünger als Deine


----------



## Moonlight (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Lach ... ich meinte die Koi von den Nicht-Koi trennen.
Also die Orfen aus dem Teich nehmen und nur noch Koi halten 

Sind die bei Dir alle nur Dunkel? Nix andersfarbiges zu sehen 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

ich müsste dann ALLES aus dem Teich fischen, die Orfen, Goldis, Schleien, Sonnenbarsch etc...    würde mir nun vermutlich gar nicht mehr gelingen.... wenn ich nochmal am Anfang der Teichgeschichte stände würd ich ix ausser Koi reinsetzen.. aber nun ists halt so

die Kleenen haben entweder ne dunklere Farbe, es gibt auch helle/ weiße und ein paar, die anscheinend rötliche Flecken kriegen...


----------



## jolantha (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Ich mogel mal schnell meine Einjährigen dazwischen , sind nur die zwei übrig, vom letzten Jahr !
( Nur damit Ihr mal " schöne " Kinder seht ):__ nase .


----------



## Moonlight (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Hey Jo,

die sind niedlich.
Meine 4 aus dem Jahr 2011 ... einmal bunte Mischung ...

     

Der Orenji ist der Größte von Allen ... und mittlerweile sind ja alle wieder einStückchen Größer (die Bilder sind vom letzten Jahr ).

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Mandy,
das sind aber auch Hübsche , ich hab noch 3 von 2010 , der gelbe war auch mal fast schwarz, der
orange-schwarze verliert auch immer mehr das schwarz, und unter meiner Dicken sieht man den 
letztn, ob der noch das Schwarze verliert, weiß ich nicht .


----------



## Moonlight (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Hey Jo,

ich bin froh das ich nur einen metallischen Nachwuchskoi dabei habe ... ist nicht so meine Richtung. Früher mal, aber das ist schon lange vorbei 

Bin gespannt wie meine sich so weiter entwickeln. Gut das meine Bande dieses Jahr gezielt und sortiert gelaicht hatte und nicht wild durcheinander  wie vor 2 Jahren 

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Meine 4 Weiber waren dieses Jahr ganz " wild " hintereinander weg beim Laichen, und mein Teich sah vier Wochen aus, wie ein Saustall . 
Meine dicke Alte war die Letzte . Jetzt hab ich 100000000000 Minikoi im Teich, hoffentlich werden die
noch gefressen !


----------



## Moonlight (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Mein Platinum wird auch schon wieder juckig 
Der soll es sich verkneifen, sonst fällt ein Schuss ... 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

sodele.. nachdem ich die letzten Wochen arg wenig Zeit für den Pc hatte, heute mal ein Update...  aus dem SChwarm schwimmender Kommas sind tatsächlich Fische geworden....     es sind so ca. 30 ,,vernünftige" dabei, dann etliche, die noch deutlich kleiner sind ( ca. halb so groß wie die Großen)    und ein paar, die gar nix sind...  mini fischies....     die Kleinen wohnen in einem andren Becken, da sie sonst gar nicht ans Futter kommen.. mal schauen was draus wird wenn sie extra gepäppelt werden....   von den andren hab ich gerade mal ein paar fürs Foto geangelt


----------



## doh (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Schade, nach Ben & Jerry sieht das nicht aus

Viel Glück weiterhin


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

@ Marcel.... 

kann man so noch gar nicht sagen, die wechseln ihre Farbe dauernd ... ein paar sehen schon nach Jerry aus...


----------



## Moonlight (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Ähm . . .wer ist ben und jerry ? 

Die sind doch niedlich und wie's aussieht sind 2 showas bei 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

@ Mandy

das ist ja nur ne Auswahl, was ich gerade so ins Netz bekommen hab, sind noch ganz andre Farben bei....      Ben und Jerry sind 2 Koi, die ich von Marcel übernommen hab, Jerry ist die Mama vom Nachwuchs


----------



## Moonlight (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Aha Susanne,

danke für die Aufklärung 

Na wenn Du Glück hast wird sich bestimmt noch der ein oder andere umfärben. Vielleicht haste dann ein Ebenbild von einem der Beiden ... nur eben in klein.

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

mal schaun, hab einen sehr grossen, der ist arg bunt..


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

sodele...   also die Fischies schwimmen munter rum und fressen ganz gut.... sie wohnen draussen im 260 Liter Aquarium mit Heizstab, weils doch nachts schon fies kühl wird...   werd sie wohl die Tage in den Keller stellen....  ein paar von den sehr kleinen hab ich ins ,,normale" Aquarium im Wohnzimmer gepackt.. mal schaun was draus wird


----------



## Moonlight (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

Und wo sind die bilder? 
Wieviel sind denn nun effektiv übrig?
Bei mir sinds ca. 35 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Koi- Entwicklungstagebuch*

die kleenen sind leider gerade nicht sehr fotogen....  das eine Foto zeigt die ganz kleinen, die andren sind gestern in den Keller gezogen, allerdings erst ins kleine Aquarium, weil das große muss man mindestens zu zweit, besser zu dritt tragen....  es sind irgendwas zwischen 25 und 30 Koi übrig, die kleinen nicht mitgezählt


----------



## Lucy79 (17. März 2014)

..und mal wieder was Neues vom Nachwuchs   das sind meine SChätzchen


----------



## Moonlight (20. März 2014)

Hast Du etwa Pflanzen im Becken...und die werden in Ruhe gelassen???  Unglaublich. Bei mir ist alles weggefressen. Nur noch Steine  Wie groß sind die Kleinen denn jetzt?


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Apr. 2014)

Hi!  der Javafarn ist mittlerweile auch fast weg ;-)  die größten sind gerade umgezogen in den Teich, hatten zwischen 16 und 18 cm....   die andren sind etwas kleiner, habe allerdings auch kleine mit gerade mal 10 cm dabei


----------



## Moonlight (16. Apr. 2014)

Jetzt schon umgezogen?
Ich hab einen Temperaturunterschied von locker flockig 15°C ... 
Bei mir geht das leider noch laaange nicht...

Mandy


----------

